# Viewsat and Tivo



## Garfios (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi,I have a viewsat free to air receiver, but I haven't being able to make it work with Tivo, no matter which code I try, I heard I can update my tivo with the IR codes for the viewsat2000, any help with this will be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance. Thanks


----------



## d970813 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi,

I have the same problem (Viewsat Xtreme) and it's really bad - our TiVo won't change the channels on our satellite receiver.

Worse yet, it seems that there is not much interest to support FTA receivers (I mean TiVo kind of ignores us...). However, Pansat (another FTA receiver) is supported.

Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

You won't get any help here. Cut and paste from the forum rules:

_RULES:

1. No discussion of Theft of services. That includes TiVo, DirectTV, CableTV or theft of any other service.

2. No discussion of hacked TiVo software versions that allows Theft of Services. _


----------



## d970813 (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for replying. However, you are making some assumptions and you are wrong. 

1. - there are users out there paying for their TiVo service (I am one of them); 
2. - FTA is not stealing - if you get an FTA receiver and a big enough dish, you can view programming from far far away... try it. With a TivO, you can also record these programs. 

Now again - does anyone know how to fix this (have a TivO box work with an FTA adapter)? 

Thanks


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

d970813 said:


> 2. - FTA is not stealing - if you get an FTA receiver and a big enough dish, you can view programming from far far away... try it. With a TivO, you can also record these programs.
> Thanks


I know about FTA and I know that 99.9% of the interest in it is to load modified bins to steal Dish Network and Bell Expressvu programming. If you are intertested in True FTA, TiVo has no guide data for true FTA, so there is no need for TiVo to control your Viewsat.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ding ding ding we have a winner


----------



## Snafoo (May 28, 2005)

I have to strongly disagree with the ASSUMPTIONS being made in this thread.

If you have ever seen an FTA feed you would realize how great it would be to be able to record the video. Especially the news feeds from remote broadcasts. You get to see what is happening before they go "ON the AIR". 
Now with that being said, what better appliance to use to record the video than a tivo? It does a really great job and has a large support base in this forum.

How can you ASSUME that anyone using an FTA receiver is steeling service when the same could be assumed of you?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

since there's no guide data for anything but Dish Network, why would someone using FTA legally CARE that their tivo can't change channels on it.
Just use manual recordings of the channel 3 input.
Really I challenge ANYONE wanting to control their FTA with their tivo SHOW me what purpose it serves.
(besides changing the channel's to dish network ones.)


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Snafoo said:


> ....Especially the news feeds from remote broadcasts. You get to see what is happening before they go "ON the AIR".....


There you go Gunny, a legitimate excuse.  So all he wants tivo to do is set up a programming guide so that he can record a program called "Watch the news guy comb his hair for 5 minutes before the 5:00 news"  I can't see why they wouldn't set this up.


----------



## Snafoo (May 28, 2005)

Why would anyone want to use a tivo to record manually?
Wouldn't a VCR work for that?

You are missing the point entirely.

Isn't the purpose of hacking the tivo to get it to do something it can't "out of the box" that someone or maybe just one might want it to?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, but since making it work with such receivers is questionable at best, we will take the easy way out and not discuss it here, as it could be aiding a pirate.


----------



## Snafoo (May 28, 2005)

classicsat, I respect your response and agree entirely.
It just seemed to me that Garfios was getting beat up for asking a question that only needed an answer. You are a credit to this community.

I apologize if I offended anyone, that was not my intention.
Perhaps I too could have responded better myself.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Still though.
Without Guide data, a Tivo can only Manually record X channel at Y time.
Since there's no Guide data for FTA (except the afformentioned Dish Network Data) you can't do anything with one except record manually. I stand by my argument that anyone wanting to control an FTA STB wants to do it to record Dish Network, which IS stealing.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Didya ever wonder why Gunny knows so much about stealing???


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey!!!


----------



## time4akshun (Dec 27, 2003)

Downgrade to a Pansat 2500a, 2700, or 3500. Tivo works fine for that Mr. FTA watcher...

Time


----------



## zukerama (Dec 5, 2005)

IS this still accurate?
How bout the new HD 6000 Pansat?
Also compatible with Tivo?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

zukerama said:


> IS this still accurate?
> How bout the new HD 6000 Pansat?
> Also compatible with Tivo?


The following is STILL true AFAIK



falc122727 said:


> I know about FTA and I know that 99.9% of the interest in it is to load modified bins to steal Dish Network and Bell Expressvu programming. If you are intertested in True FTA, TiVo has no guide data for true FTA, so there is no need for TiVo to control your Viewsat.


----------



## zukerama (Dec 5, 2005)

Google Tivo Codes for Viewsat
DSS Tester has a file there that allows you to use viewsat with tivo.
Havent used it yet. but just thought I'd let you know...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Of course they have it, that site is nothing but a pirate site.

It is just nobody here in their right mind wants to help out a pirate.


----------



## yanderee (Sep 11, 2007)

codes for pansat 2700a


----------



## yanderee (Sep 11, 2007)

i like to know the codes for pansat 2700a


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The code for viewsat will do what you want to do and is in this post. Hopefully this will clear things up. :up:


----------



## dishsux (Apr 16, 2008)

JWThiers said:


> The code for viewsat will do what you want to do and is in this post. Hopefully this will clear things up. :up:


Looks like it is a restricted thread.I dont seem to be able to see this thread.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

dishsux said:


> Looks like it is a restricted thread.I dont seem to be able to see this thread.


No, it's just a bad link. I'm not sure which post he's referring to but he just typed the link incorrectly.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

dishsux said:


> Looks like it is a restricted thread.I dont seem to be able to see this thread.


Sorry about that. What it boils down to is.....

Are you ready?????

This is secrete stuff so don't tell any one...



no one will tell you here because you are probably using that information to steal from Dish network.

How many times does this have to be asked? By the way it looks like the post I linked to (or the thread) was taken down. Probably got taken down because the mods thought someone was actually telling people how to steal Dish content.


----------

